# On Location: 4 Days at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt (Part 2)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As mentioned yesterday, we've spent the better part of the last two weeks in Germany and over four of those days we stopped in for a visit at Audi's world headquarters in the form of the Audi Forum Ingolstadt. With so many nearly back-to-back visits, we expected to see much of the same after the first stop though this was not the case. Back only two days later following a quick jaunt to Spain to test drive the new S8, we were pleased to catch even more eye candy in and around the central piazza of the forum... just another day in the life in such a place. 

Here's a quick rundown of what we encountered on Day 2 and as with yesterday, there are plenty more photos of nearly all of these cars via the photo gallery linked below.










Always one of our first stops when visiting the Audi Forum is building A50. Not labeled and not one of the "tourist destinations", this office building directly across the piazza from the customer delivery center is where Audi AG's enthusiast board of directors often teases the latest new models or perhaps some cars with otherwise unobtainable trim. This time around, A50 sported two A1 e-tron prototypes on display and charging at an Audi 1-shaped charging station... no doubt posing for PR shots ahead of the this week's announced * A1 e-tron pilot project. *










Though not a preproduction prototype like the pair of e-trons on the Piazza by A50, this A1 with Audi Exclusive paint in Samoa Orange down below in the visitor parking garage certainly grabbed our attention for its uber cool hue alone.










Close to Samoa Orange, but not quite the same is Ipanema Brown. A favorite of Audi Design chief Stefan Sielaff, Ipanema has quickly become a favorite of Audi Exclusive colors and even marked a special edition 1:87 scale model of this very same car available above the delivery center in the Audi Collection Shop.










Today the piazza was quite busy with deliveries and other activity and one of our favorites on the bricks was this Audi A1. Though no big performance model like an R8 or RS 5, the A1 always looks the business when fitted with Audi's competition kit legends decal pack that harkens back to the rally days.










This is Germany after all, where taxis are often a Mercedes Benz and where cars like the Audi Q5 are also drafted into municipal duty such as this fire fighter spec car. Next to it also sat a freshly delivered Notarzt spec Q5.










Moving just down the line from those municipal Q5s was a rather ordinary looking Audi R8 Spyder. Of course, even an ordinary R8 Spyder will grab most people's attention and it certainly did ours... especially painted Suzuka Grey.










Of course the brightest star on the piazza was likely an Audi R8 GT Spyder. There being shot by several of the official Audi Photo Team, this car drew a nearly constant flow of passers by who couldn't resist strolling up to take a closer look as the photographers patiently waited for a clear shot.










Back down below in the garage we found a few more everyday-looking Audis if your "every day" happens to be in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt. This particular car has us eager for the new facelifted A5 to arrive on American shores. Built to S-line spec, this car also sported Euro-only optional 20-inch alloys.










And while it may be out of production, we're still suckers for the last-generation RS 6 Avant and its biturbo V10. With IN plates and heavily laden with Audi Exclusive interior and exterior spec, this may still be a factory-owned car. Particularly worth mentioning is the nearly grey dark purple metallic paint.

Check out more photos from our second day in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt after the jump.

* Photo Gallery - Audi Forum Ingolstadt *


----------

